# Can you have this fish live with bettas??



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Can a golden algae eater live with a betta?? Jw.... I would like to get one to help my cory's clean my white sand in my 10g
Thx for your help!!)) Heres a pic !


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Care sheet says..Minimum tank size for this fish is 25 gallons! Sorry, it just gets too big! Plus as an adult it will even eat small fish!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I read up on it and it says their okay, safe, but okay (. Do you know what kind of snails or at least other fish i can put with my betta??


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

And at meijers, they were with alot of bettas in a 5gallon tank and they were doing fine. I think i will get one..


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

They will get along fine for a while. But as they grow and become adults they will get nasty and kill your betta & cories.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you have one before??


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

No. But the horror stories are all over the net. Just dont do it. The cories themselves will keep the sand clean enough. Why waste money and risk it? The fish you are looking at is a color variation of the chinese algae eater. 
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball,%20Chinese%20Algae%20Eater.htm
Notice that it says:
*Potential Threat: Gets very aggressive as it grows larger*


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, can you help me find a site that tells you about all the fish bettas can live with, and what kind of snails i can have. Just to let u know i have a 10g if that helps. ) Tysvm


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Any kind of snail will work. As For other fish
-cories
- tetras*
- Otos
- harlequin rasboras
- danios
- cherry barbs
- platies*
- mollies*
- wild type guppies

That's all I can think of. *=maybe. How many cores do you have in the 10 gal? You don't want to overstock the tank. In my 10 gal I had 3 cories and a betta and it wAs pretty much (or nearly) fully stocked.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I only have 2 corys and a betta, but they arent like the regular ones, I couldnt afford big/regular ones so i got these small corys, heres a pic


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Should i get a regular sized one?? Will they do a better job of cleaning the sand??


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I would just add a few more of those corys, to have a school of them. I'd say up to 3-4 more. They'll do fine cleaning the sand, since you still need to do weekly water changes.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Ty, so I've been doing research and I think Ik what to get...
4 corys
Neon Tetras
Platties

I still dk how many i should get for the other fish, any suggestions??


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Ty, so I've been doing research and I think Ik what to get...
> 4 corys
> Neon Tetras
> Platties
> ...


 well to be honest I think 4 cories and a betta are about the max you can have for a 10g i wouldn't add anymore really


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

Those golden algea eaters become really aggressive and they grow big! I nearly brought one, and I'm so glad I did my research afterwards and didn't get one. Try a couple of otocinclus, they only grow to 5cm or so and are really quiet and peaceful. They are cute too!


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

This site may help you out as well 
http://aqadvisor.com/


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.wassernatur.de/imgs/oto2Thumb.jpg

This is an otocinclus.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh ok. Well I would add 2-4 more of those. They are social fish and thrive with interaction of theirown kind. You could leave it at that. IF you want more fish you could also try 6-8 neon tetras/black neons? They are all small fish so it shouldnt add much to the bio load. Do you know how you are going to feed your betta? Making sure he eye enough (or not too much) food in a community can be a bit tricky.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Ty for your help, and I will. ) Heres a pic of my 10g tank just in case you wanted to see it


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats big red))


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Oh ok. Well I would add 2-4 more of those. They are social fish and thrive with interaction of theirown kind. You could leave it at that. IF you want more fish you could also try 6-8 neon tetras/black neons? They are all small fish so it shouldnt add much to the bio load. Do you know how you are going to feed your betta? Making sure he eye enough (or not too much) food in a community can be a bit tricky.


I was actually thinking about adding several platy and then a couple of neon tetras, then add 3 more of the small cory...


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you should just complete your school of pygmy cories and get a nerite snail for algae cleaning. Cories, neons, and platies all need to live in groups of six or more, and there's just not enough room for two whole schools of fish to live in this tank along with the betta. Minnow type fish like tetras and danios need lots of swimming space due to their very high activity level. Personally, I would not cram them into a 10G tank.

I would just slowly add cories until your school has about 6-8 individuals and then stop there. Your betta is so beautiful that you don't need a bunch of other little fish stressing him out and nipping his fins to pieces.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Im only getting 2 more corys and then im only adding platys thats it no tetras, thx for helping


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just make sure when you adding in your fish, that your filter can handle the extra bioload. The bacterial levels should adjust, but you might have to do a couple more water changes than usual to help it along


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay, ty!! )


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't really think you have room for a school of platties in addition to a shoal of Cories...it's better to add more Cories to your group than to bring in different fish. Well, I personally wouldn't add them, anyway...


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

i agree with jupiter, i think adding platties would be a stretch. they are pretty large fish, and would heavily overcrowd your tank. i've also seen that they breed...alot. you deffinetly don't need that. i would just stick with the pygme cories and your boy.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Chinese algea eaters will kill your fish. Shrimp, cories, and uncolorful fish be best. It all depends on your betta's personality, and amount of space. Bored betta's will decide to "Have Fun" Mauling smaller fish.


----------

